# back to basics



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

My wife took the picture, I was scouting some training spots and found this guy. One more for the season. Shooting the Natural for a change up and back to my roots. Still having fun with it after sooo many years...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one Frogman, and as you say one more for the season. I love the near-daily illustrations of the simple natural and tubing.

Nice belt buckle, too.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Madison,

I, too, am enjoying having you as a member of the forum.

As best I can tell, you have had several meals provided by.......... tubed rubber.

The slingshot world is big enough for flats, tubes, chained-bands, or whatever.

I really dislike minds that are closed............... in politics, religion, slingshots, or whatever.

"Those that say it can't be done shouldn't interrupt those that are doing it."

WD40


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotta love the natural forks.. They have been my staple in slingshot use for most of my time as a resortera man..
I think I might have killed a pigeon or two with a board cut I made as a kid with the help of my guitar maker uncle but that was so long ago I dont remember if it was not one of my naturals since most game I took was with natural forks.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool pic. Thanks for posting it, Frogman. I enjoy chking out your posts, mucho. How much ammo do you carry on a avg walkabout? How much total avg weight in lead or steel ammo do you carry daily on a walkabout? Happy huntin.



frogman said:


> My wife took the picture, I was scouting some training spots and found this guy. One more for the season. Shooting the Natural for a change up and back to my roots. Still having fun with it after sooo many years...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well said WD40. I can remember the first time I saw Nico's chained bands and caught myself thinking "what on earth is this". Now they are almost all I use and I count myself lucky to have been able to learn from a seasoned maker.

I have also ordered ten feet of old-school tubing as a test-bed from an ebay seller. I think it will be great and with Nico having finally managed to imprint into my brain the importance of using rubber bands to secure vs. dental floss that kills your bandsets I think it will last a good long time. I'll always be a dedicated chains man but I think it pays to keep your options open and it's also good to not be 100% dependant on any one elastic style or source as you never know when the company may cease production or change the formula. This is what happened with the Daisy and Crosman tube sets and set me on my Elastic Quest.

I have my set morals and values.....those will never change but as set in my ways as I am I compare my slingshots from the past year and a half to those from before and there is almost zero similarity; I would have never learned and achieved what I have had I not tried something new. So, a big thanks to the forum and defo for Nico and his chained naturals.

I say it ever day so I'll go ahead and get it over with early. Theraband is wonderful, incredible stuff, but tubing never stopped working!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Love them hunting posts, keep em coming Frogman.
Philly


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Amen WD. the world IS big enough for all kinds of band sets. It's all about what works for you and the results of those works.....Always looking for anything that will produce results. Thanks to all for your positive uplifting posts....Good will to all slingers


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Dhansen; I carry enough according to what type of hunt I am going on and how long I will stay afield. Sometime I carry extra for my students. Instructing students in wilderness living with the foundation of the slingshot, it is mandatory that I carry a little extra....It is good to have some left over after a long day of shooting..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Once again, thank you for posting your hunting exploits Frogman, it is a pleasure to observe and read about your adventures. Looks like the good ole natural and tubes got the job done again...

Okay, on to what has been said on this thread......well put wd40 and Jmp, I couldn't agree more with your statements. And I too have been influenced and taught by Nico in a number of areas pertaining to slingshots, and it has aided me greatly. This forum is about sharing information, experiences, and ideas, and everyone seems to do this openly.

I said about 2 weeks back on a welcome thread to a new member who thought that his use of the tubes was wrong, and he plead for us to be gentle with him. I did not agree with his stance and I let him know that. I think I'll post an adapted version of this message and my overall opinion bandsets again here, seems we have a good thing going here.

"_There is no error in the use of tubing...a slingshot enthusiast must use whatever he is most comfortable with or can get a hold of/ maintain/ etc. easily...There is all kinds of different options in the slingshot world, some people are completely dedicated to one kind only, others branch out and experiment often (like myself) Whether you use hollow tubes, solid tubes, flatbands, gum rubber, latex sheets, chained rubberbands, linatex, solid squares, wide+long rubberbands, etc. (excuse me if I left out an elastic option, and no.... condoms don't count in my book!







) ......to each there own, yes flatbands on most occasions are the the fastest, but that does not always hold true, they can be topped. Also, flatbands aren't usually the longest lasting, they certainly can be (Dan's fast bands maybe?)...but are mainly trounced in the long run by many of the other elastic options.....in the end it is all how the elastic is taken care of for any bandset.

I really don't want this to be the 100,000,000 elastic argument or debate, but tubes have and still do the job well. Use whatever you can to the best of your abilities, have fun with it, and keep shooting, hunting, or whatever you prefer with them! _







"

Take Care - John


----------

